# ELECTRIC EG2's



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

No problems with mine fogging at all. I was used to my spy soldiers fogging everytime I wore a mask but my EG2's have been fog free for me.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

That is certainly odd for a goggle to fog without a mask.

Was the fog on the outside, the inside, or in between the 2 lenses? There may have been some moisture in between the 2 lenses.


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2009)

mainly on the inside but one day i had some between the two lenses. i took the lens out of the frame and let them air out over night and it solved that problem. even tried some anti fog spray. no luck...


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

i havent heard good things with electrics...


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2009)

I've had my EG2's since the start of last season, and they've fogged up maybe once. I always wear a fleece tucked into the bottom of my goggles as a face mask, and they seem to do ok. Try finding this stuff called Fog Tech (FAQ), and applying it to the inside of the lens. I used to use this stuff all the time when I played paintball, and it works great.


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 12, 2008)

jmacphee9 said:


> i havent heard good things with electrics...


I've got EG2's and they kick some serious ass! Only thing I've noticed is the lenses get scratched easily. Other than that, they're great (yes Tony the Tiger).


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2009)

aight i'll give them another shot. headed up to snowmass this weekend... thanks for the heads up on the fog tech.


----------

